# Cheap Bale spear Ideas?



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a loader, but im looking for cheap ideas for a bale spear for the bucket to move about 50 round bales. Anyone have any ideas or should I just buy the $250 tractor supply spear?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I suggest you consider a set of forks rather than the spear. Some bales are so tight that you cannot get a spear into the bale. If the bales are stored outside for a while and then picked up with a spear the bale will sometimes rotate and you will lose a large part of the bale, makes a mess. A spear is also not versatile. With forks you can place a pallet on them and carry a lot of different things and you can unload a trailer or truck.
http://www.bucketsolutions.com/medium-duty-pallet-forks.html


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

I have forks in my bucket. They are old combine shafts about 2 inches diameter with the front end rounded off. They are about 38 inches apart, and stick out about three feet. They will slide under a bale easier if the aren't too close together. I welded brackets in the front and rear of the bucket for the shafts to slip into. 
Cauthion. NEVER pick up round bales with a loader without a back shield on the bucket to keep a bale from rolling back over the tractor and mashing you like a bug. NEVER EVER <>UNK


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. I would love to get a set of forks its just not gunna happen soon. I dont want to just use the loader becuase of being worried about it rolling back. I really would like to just use a spear for now.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Depends what you're using your bucket for. A lot of people just buy the spear itself and put a piece of pipe on the bucket to slide it into and lock it. I'd prefer two spears too though, that way you can buy big square bales if you need to.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

DaleK said:


> Depends what you're using your bucket for. A lot of people just buy the spear itself and put a piece of pipe on the bucket to slide it into and lock it. I'd prefer two spears too though, that way you can buy big square bales if you need to.


That was my thought also. The bales are being baled on my fields, and will be 4X4 Bales. I used to only keep 3 or 4 bales and They took the rest. This year Im keeping all the bales so im looking for something a little faster than a bucket and a chain.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I know you said you don't want to use the bucket but I've move dozens upon dozens of them with nothing but the bucket, a chain and/or a heavy ratchet strap. Tip the bucket forward, slid it against the bale, then use either just the strap or the strap and a chain to tighten it against the bucket. Then roll the bucket back, lift and head on the way.


----------



## farmerjon (Jan 7, 2009)

watcher said:


> I know you said you don't want to use the bucket but I've move dozens upon dozens of them with nothing but the bucket, a chain and/or a heavy ratchet strap. Tip the bucket forward, slid it against the bale, then use either just the strap or the strap and a chain to tighten it against the bucket. Then roll the bucket back, lift and head on the way.


Yea, thats been my way for a few seasons now...Its looking like that will be this years way too.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Buddy of mine used some sort of axle. I put a chunk of stuff on the lathe and made a point that I welded on the end and he drilled holes to match the bolt pattern on the hub end and bolted it to the bucket on his skid steer that way.

I have moved a few stray ones left here from the previous owner with a set of pallet forks on the 3 pt. Very slick if you don't need to stack them.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I move them with the bucket, as well, if the spear is somewhere else. For 50 bales on your own place I wouldn't bother with a spear unless you know you are going to use it from now on (every year). You can get pretty skilled bucking bales with the bucket, though. 4x4's should be easy.

Jennifer


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

WOW! dont waste your money on a spear. my husband made ours. I think he used an axle piece from an old corvette he junked once, and used some other scrap metal piece to made the slide on to the boom, and welded some other junk car piec on as the point. He has used it for years, works great.

If you cant make one, pay the local mechanic 100 bucks to make you one. dont give your hard earned money to TSC unless you have to.

I should add we do 150-200 bales a year with it.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I made a spear from a piece of 3"X3" heavy wall tubing. I marked the center of the flat sides on one end (1&#8217; 1/2") on all four sides. Next I measured down 4 inches and marked the 4 corners drew a line from the center mark to the corner mark and cut it making 4 ^ shaped ends, heated, bent, and welded them together making a pointed spear. I drilled 3 holes in the other end, 3 matching holes in the bucket, and bolted it on to the bucket using 2"X2" 1/4" steel plates as "washers". I bolted a section of grader blade edge to the lip of the bucket to help support the weight. Five bolt to put on or remove takes only about 5 minutes. It was very easy and inexpensive to build and works well.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> WOW! dont waste your money on a spear.
> 
> If you cant make one, pay the local mechanic 100 bucks to make you one. dont give your hard earned money to TSC unless you have to.


I totally agree. Hard earned money shouldn't be wasted at TSC, or any other place.

Some suggestions:

*Post the same question on allischalmers.com. Those guys really know their stuff, and are great for ideas. 

*Place a wanted ad on Craigslist.org...it is free to do so. A used one would be cheaper than a new one. Or place an ad looking for forks.

*Look on ebay for a used one in your area. Just click the distance box on the left hand of the page after you have done the search for your item.

*Make a spear, or fab some forks. IIRC, I saw someone on the Allis site that fabbed up a set of forks for a front end bucket from a forklift. I can't remember how it was done exactly, but I think they welded mounting plates to the forks, and bolted it to the bucket. I wish I could remember how they did that.

Save your money. Make something, or buy it used.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I got a 3pt bale carrier - looks like a forklift but nothing is adjustable or movable.

If you are going to spend money on a new one, look into those. It has been useful for other jobs around the farm, not just bales. Lot easier on the tractor than all that weight way out in front of the tractor.....

--->Paul


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> WOW! dont waste your money on a spear. ..............................
> If you cant make one, pay the local mechanic 100 bucks to make you one. dont give your hard earned money to TSC unless you have to.
> 
> .


Humm we bought ours at the new Holland dealer for less than that.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

You might be able to use the forks off of a bum pallet jack...they usually go at auction real cheap. Maybe drill the bottom of the bucket and drill the forks for a bolt together temporary setup...use high grade large bolts. 

RF


----------

